# Der Sex Pakt: Emoji-Unterricht mit John Cena und Ike Barinholtz



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Der Sex Pakt: Emoji-Unterricht mit John Cena und Ike Barinholtz* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Sex Pakt: Emoji-Unterricht mit John Cena und Ike Barinholtz*


----------



## Gamer090 (7. April 2018)

Langweiliger kann ein Trailer nun wirklich nicht sein oder?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2018)

Der wird die Kinokassen bestimmt nicht füllen.


----------

